# Colima??



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Any expats in colima? We are planning to move there within a year and I am lining up my support group. My husband is from there and we cannot find a job here in the US.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think there are a few, but most are up a bit higher, at Lake Chapala, where it is cooler. Colima is a very nice city, but you will need AC.
You will have to qualify for an INM credential, but if you go for the 'inmigrante' version, you can become either 'inmigrado' or get naturalized in just over two years, as the spouse of a Mexican. That will simplify things for you and eliminate restrictions and expenses. However, you won't be able to keep your US vehicle after that point.


----------

